# WM Maintenance Fee billing



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2019)

Question for those of you who are more experienced with how WM does their maintenance fee billing:

I pay quarterly, and when the statement came this last time, in February, I paid the amount due that same day.  No problem.  Then today I was reviewing my account, and it showed an overdue amount of $8.08, plus a $5 late fee attached to the account.  I called and spoke with them, and was told the $8.08 is how much my MF went up between 2018 and 2019 dues, prorated for my account billing dates.  The $5.00 late fee was added on because this $8.08 wasn't paid when it was due. Not a big deal, I paid the $8.08 over the phone, and they waived the $5.00 late fee.  So all in all, it's a done deal.

My issue is that I paid the amount printed on the invoice.  I did not see where it said anything about this prorated $8.08 being added on top of the billed MF amount.  I asked several times how I would have known this $8.08 was owing in excess of the billed amount.  I got no satisfactory answer.  The best she could do was to tell me that every year when I get my statement in February, to CALL AND ASK HOW MUCH TO PAY THEM.  Seriously?  That's the best they can do?

Does anyone else have this problem with them?  How do you handle it?  Are there other billing options (aside from paying the year in advance) that will reflect a more accurate amount due?  In the overall picture, it's a measly deal, but for someone like me, who is fastidious about paying things on time, it rankles me down to my toes to have to go through it, when there is no reason.  They know before January how much the MF increase will be.  For a statement printed in February, it should included on the statement.

What is your experience?

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Mar 13, 2019)

Sorry to read of your troubles!  I have no help to offer ... except to suggest considering their auto-draft process.  I've used it for _years_ without incident except for a minor hiccup when the credit card on file expired.  That problem was smoothed over with a quick phone call, if I recall correctly.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 13, 2019)

Apparently you didn't get hit with the dreaded "Western Union fee" too. I pay monthly with automatic credit card payment. When a cc gets closed or changed and you forget to update Worldmark, you'll get a notification your payment didn't go through. Whoops, you enter a new card number. They never tell you that it is for payments going forward only. Eventually you try to make a reservation and find out that you can't because the original bill never got paid, and now there are late fees too, AND they want to charge you a processing fee to pay through Western Union. I am not a fan of their accounting system, but a happy camper with almost everything else.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2019)

When we owned WM, we never had your issue.  We had autopay in the system and they took out whatever the MF dues were for the quarter.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks. It sounds like Autopay may be an option, if nothing else comes along. I normally like controlling when and how my bills are paid. Giving them carte blanche to just take (whatever amount) from my account just because it’s due seems a bit reckless. I see an opportunity for excess charges, resulting in a fight to get the money reversed, and such. I’d rather pay them via PayPal on a manual basis, where I control when and how much is being sent.

Do they do a monthly billing option? I haven’t asked them yet.

Dave


----------



## rhonda (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm on their quarterly billing to/through a credit card.

Monthly billing is used by TravelShare ... not sure if it is offered to those w/out TS.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 13, 2019)

Happened to me few times and I call and get it straitened out. Not easy.

Also remember, if you do not have auto pay, they charge $5 extra per bill. Auto pay is the way to go for me.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 20, 2019)

rhonda said:


> I'm on their quarterly billing to/through a credit card.
> 
> Monthly billing is used by TravelShare ... not sure if it is offered to those w/out TS.



Yes monthly billing is available to non-TS owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breezez (Mar 20, 2019)

rhonda said:


> I'm on their quarterly billing to/through a credit card.
> 
> Monthly billing is used by TravelShare ... not sure if it is offered to those w/out TS.


All mine are monthly and I don’t have travelshare


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 22, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Question for those of you who are more experienced with how WM does their maintenance fee billing:
> 
> I pay quarterly, and when the statement came this last time, in February, I paid the amount due that same day.  No problem.  Then today I was reviewing my account, and it showed an overdue amount of $8.08, plus a $5 late fee attached to the account.  I called and spoke with them, and was told the $8.08 is how much my MF went up between 2018 and 2019 dues, prorated for my account billing dates.  The $5.00 late fee was added on because this $8.08 wasn't paid when it was due. Not a big deal, I paid the $8.08 over the phone, and they waived the $5.00 late fee.  So all in all, it's a done deal.
> 
> ...



I would agree that it is somewhat disjointed how they handle issues like this. I would lump hk charges for exchanges, and taxes/hk charges on filled waitlist requests in with this.

With most companies - when I have a cc on file - it is the default method of payment for all billing activity. And when i have things setup on autopay - I somewhat expect that they will automatically charge my card for any outstanding charges. But unfortunately that is not how WM billing is wired. Which is insane from a customer service and expense mgt standpoint.


----------

